# copy/paste problems in Microsoft Word



## john webb (Dec 23, 2006)

I often find that when I copy some text, a few letters long, which has different fonts, different font size, and different colours all in it, when I try to paste it, it comes out in a completely different font, different font sizes, and different colours - most times.
Sometimes it will paste correctly as original, then sometimes in comes out in the strangely different font and colours etc.
If I copy the entire line that this text is on, it always pastes out correctly, as original.
But when I just copy a small piece of the text (which has different fonts in it, etc), it comes out all peculiar. 
I do not know what to do.
Please advise...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I suspect that the source from which you are copying may be HTML coded text, and unless the entire section (which has the unseen formatting codes in it) is also copied, that might be the result?


----------



## john webb (Dec 23, 2006)

What is HTML coded text ?
The text that I am using, is just Word letters and numbers from the keyboard.
Sometimes a whole line/paragraph of text can change from its original, when I paste it.
Sometimes, when I copy and paste a small piece of text onto a line, it effects the other text which is already on that line, and that changes. It is most strange.
Many weird things happen in Word, and I have found they happen on many other computers that I have used on computer courses.
Please advise on what this HTML coded text is...


----------



## Charles_Bukowski (May 3, 2007)

Why don't you post a copy of something that is not copying and pasting correctly so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## john webb (Dec 23, 2006)

The text that I am replying in, is completely copied and pasted from Word. And here is a typical piece of copied text, which should paste in the same format, but I have pasted this bit on its own: (4.54)
When I paste this bit of text/numbers in my Word document, often the font size comes out in different sizes, and in a different colour to the original. It has been copied off the same page. I don't see how this example helps, since my pasted examples do not paste out in the font (etc), that I have used, but in your own format. Anyway...
Please advise...

Many thanks for helping.


----------



## khb (Dec 15, 2002)

If you only paste a few words, the words will take on the "style" of the paragraph into which you are pasting it. To carry over all of the characteristics as you want them, you'll probably need to copy the entire paragraph, and that includes the (unprintable) paragraph mark at the end. You, as most people, probably don't view the paragraph marks (spaces, line breaks, page breaks, and so on) as you're working. To view them, click Show/Hide ¶ on the toolbar.


----------



## john webb (Dec 23, 2006)

khb said:


> If you only paste a few words, the words will take on the "style" of the paragraph into which you are pasting it. To carry over all of the characteristics as you want them, you'll probably need to copy the entire paragraph, and that includes the (unprintable) paragraph mark at the end. You, as most people, probably don't view the paragraph marks (spaces, line breaks, page breaks, and so on) as you're working. To view them, click Show/Hide ¶ on the toolbar.


I have Widows Me, by the by - does this explain anything?

So are you saying, that whenever we want to copy/paste something that is just a few characters long, we have to copy/paste the entire paragraph it's in - and then delete all of the rest of the paragraph?

If this is so, it doesn't say much for the system, and it is probably quicker to just type in the few characters each time, and then use the paint brush to change the odd character.

Did I mention, that what sometimes happens, is when you copy/paste a line or an entire paragraph, then delete the parts you don't want, the bit that's left suddenly changes - eg: boldness, colour, font. It is most infuriating!

Microsoft Word has got a fixation on the 'Times Roman' font, and often it will change blank lines/text - as if by default!


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

John,

When you are copying your text or copying and pasting your text, are you coying from one Word document to another Word document or from Word into another Word Processing program such as Word Perfect, Open Office, or WordPad? Often when you copy text from one Word Processing program into a different Word Processing program, when you do your paste (copy from the clipboard) the format of the text takes the style of the program that it was copied or posted to.

I am a writer and work with both Word Perfect and MS Word because I have people who use both programs and find that working, saving, and opening documents in the program in which they were originally created usually produces the best results. Converters/viewers are available for the programs, but the file format that you end up with depends on several factors: (There may be more, forum members feel free to add to this list.)

1. Whether you are cutting/pasting from one program to a different program or going from document #1 to document #2 for example in the same program.

2. The Word Processing Program you are using.

3. If transferring documents to and from another computer, the Word Processing program that the person who opens the file on the receiving end is using. How well each computer and WP program involved in the data exchange/transfer is able to handle the document transition.

4. The version(s) of the software dealing with the cut, copy, and paste process.

5. How well any updates, converters, or viewers, are able to do any necessary conversions to make the document open or read in "best fit" mode. This means that if there is a font or a type-style that a version of the software can't read, the program will (or should) attempt to convert to the "next best fit" or closest font that program can recognize.

6. The default (factory-installed) settings of the program before changes are applied.

Sometimes when you go from one Word Processing Program to another, it is advisable to save your documents as a "Save As" so that you have two versions of a file to work with and so that you don't mess up the original file. When you position the insertion point remember that EVERYTHING HIGHLIGHTED WILL BE EFFECTED BY A FORMAT CHANGE. So if you don't like the change, you can use CTRL+Z to undo your last keystroke. If the format when you copy/paste looks different, you will have to play around and do some text format changes in the program that you paste that document into. This is a normal, but necessary element in Word Processing.

Jack


----------



## khb (Dec 15, 2002)

John, 
I sympathize with you because I know Word can be frustrating at times . . . Word does not, however, have a fixation on TNR. It happens to be the default font in Normal.dot, which is the template from which you get a new, blank document. If you change the default font in Normal.dot (which you can easily do), you will find the same situation with whatever font you choose. 
Back to your font problem, however, I just did a little experimentation, changing the font and color of only one word in a paragraph, then copied the paragraph (without the paragraph mark) and pasted it into a new document. The font and color change remained on the one word. I am, therefore, having a difficult time understanding why it doesn't hold for you. It even held when I changed all of the type to a different font. Sorry . . . can't figure out what you're doing to cause the change . . .


----------

